# Paris' obedience weekend



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

That is awsome. I really enjoyed your video. Sooo good at heel work. And she looks stunning. Way to blow their socks off. She has brains and beauty!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats again


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!

Otago? Do you live in Dunedin? I used to live in Christchurch....


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on a great weekend.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Major congrats! And wonderful video, I loved watching Paris work, she looked like she was having a great time as well as doing a great job.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys! And yup Liz, I'm in Dunedin. The building isn't the OKA building, they just have a large banner on that wall you can see! haha. The main banner is along the wall behind the video; it's the Dunedin NZKC hall.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Huge congratulations, FD--I know how you've worked for this, and she looked fabulous. I love her enthusiasm and speed. 

I had one question about the rules on heeling--is she actually touching you as she bounces up and down? Is that allowed, or do you get docked for it?


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Did Paris learn all of this with clicker training? I've been wanting to learn how to do this but I don't know how to get started. 

Paris is awesome! (And you too!)

Congratulations on the win!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

In NZ our heelwork is very close. I know a lot of other places (Australia at least) they aren't allowed to touch you at all and have to heel close, but not touching. In NZ if she's not touching she'll basically get pinged for being too wide!!! So yes, she is allowed to be touching me. Though it's a fine line between touching my leg as she goes and impeding my movement too... haha!

Oops, and just re-reading you, do you mean the bounces she does? Especially on the left turns?? Yup, I got pinged for those. That's where I lost my points!!! That and the wide on that first about-turn.


And Salukie, yes it's all been clicker trained!  I've posted some info in other threads about heel work and what to work on, but your best bet is to find a trainer to help you. I was getting no where working alone, it wasn't until I found an amazing trainer at the end of last year that we've suddenly improved HEAPS! Since finding my trainer I skipped one local show [didn't enter cos I had only just started training with the new trainer], I then entered a ribbon trial for practise, then entered an official show in Dec and trained the both our classes [I posted about them too], and then this show; where we got 2nd place then 1st place! It's just getting better and better!!! hahaha.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

You beat 2 BCs. Awesome! Paris is really something to watch. She is gorgeous and so happy, her tail never stops wagging. She is extremely focused on you. Congratulations to you and your amazing dogs!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a joy Paris is to watch!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You both did a fabulous job! Congrats and LOVE those ribbons:act-up:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful and stunning pup Paris is!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

She looks fantastic. Happy, happy worker. I think you should get extra credit for the poodle bounces :smile:.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This video made me quite emotional. What n incredible team you two are! It is so obvious she adores you and will try her best to make you happy. Amazing what love and hard work can do. Way to go ladies! And way to go Saffy!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

:cheers2:*YEEEEEAAAAYYYY * :cheers2:

Major congrats : ))))) !!!! I am so happy for both of you :clap2: 

Thanks for sharing a video, it was so much fun watching it :top:

Hope Jak is feeling MUCH better now :nurse: !!!!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

awesome!!!!! i loved getting to see her move. I love rally-0 and this makes me really excited to teach my future spoo! i did train competiion obedience and rally-0 to my golden, but never competed as it was a far drive back then to any shows, but i worked with another trainer at the time and we held classes and seminars and brought instructors in, she has never forgot her beautiful heel work or her hop into position. congrats! love it!nmore videos please


----------



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Maybe Paris can come teach our Benji all about obedience :adore:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice to see all your hard work pay off! You do an amazing job with Paris and I always find your videos inspiring 
Glad you got to run Saffy for Jack! I hope he is feeling well soon.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

*Question*

Wow! She is beautiful, and did an awesome job! She seems so happy. 

I have a question. How will you teach her not to bounce like that so that she doesn't get points taken off?

Years ago, when I worked with my Border Collies, I had to be careful not to get too enthusiastic or overly joyful/playful/excited when they did something right when practicing, because they would then respond in kind and get too crazy. Of course, as they matured they learned to settle down a lot also. 

I don't know much about clicker training. Is that what you use to train her? (DUh...just re-read and saw that you do use clicker training.)

I love seeing the videos! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Congratulations!! *_What a sensational accomplishment, you and Paris are simply amazing. I am SO happy for you!!! Glad you could take Sassy for Jak, I do hope he'll be back on his feet again fast. So nice to see you getting recognition for your awesome training and devotion. Paris is really one in a million, a real "rags to riches" story. The way you've brought her along is inspirational and touching. Good for you, you big _both _WINNERS!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, this is a bit old, but ah well!!

As for how I'll train her not to bounce, that will really just come over time. We are only in the very very very early stages of competitive obedience so TBH I'd rather her being a little too happy and bouncy than some of the dogs I watch who are so flat you need a spatula to lift them off the floor...

I don't really intend to train her NOT to bounce, I will just continue to encourage calmer heel work over exuberance! She has improved HUGELY since changing trainers, and her self control has come leaps and bounds (haha), it just needs to come a little further to be competitive in the higher rounds... but for now I'm not there yet, and we're having FUN! lol


----------

